# Trunk not closing - not latching



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Noticed when I hit some bumps, I was getting some popping in my ears and looked back to see the spoiler moving slighty.

Appears that the trunk lid is not latching shut. I can activate the release with the keyfob (switching it to locked mode) but it doesn't want to grab on. Haven't spent any time yet to see if the alignment is off between the hook and the bar.

Anyone else had this problem yet?

The body pannels look like they align nicely and both latching parts are solid (no play like they are loose).


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

This would be dealer time for me!


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Xman said:


> This would be dealer time for me!


Turns out I was being too gentle with it - got it home and let it shut a bit harder and it locked.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I had the same problem, maybe my solution will help you, too: make sure that your ex-wife's body is completely inside the trunk before you slam the trunk closed.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

kevracer said:


> I had the same problem, maybe my solution will help you, too: make sure that your ex-wife's body is completely inside the trunk before you slam the trunk closed.



HAHA, that must be the smallest woman in the world!! from now on when i go to buy a car it at least has to fit 4 bodies in the trunk, and no mafia release.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I have the same problem as well. And yes, slamming the trunk closed a little harder will work, but I've noticed tiny strips of paint flaking off around the area where the trunk hits. It's a never ending battle with me and that trunk!


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> I have the same problem as well. And yes, slamming the trunk closed a little harder will work, but I've noticed tiny strips of paint flaking off around the area where the trunk hits. It's a never ending battle with me and that trunk!


Budy of mine had a 70s Cadilac with the auto trunk lock - it would suck down the trunk lid tight when you closed it - was wondering if the GTO had the same thing at first when it didn't close easily like my Honda. I think I'll readjust the striker.


----------



## paige boudreau (Apr 18, 2005)

*trunk popping*

i had the same problem cable on the yellow release is bound up just release the tension it should be fine :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Guys, guys, guys...

The problem is that the rubber panel adjusters mounted underneath the trunk lid are set too low. This is causing the bottom edge of your trunk panel to bang into the top of your bumper -- and puts so much pressure on the latch that it cannot keep closed. If you don't correct this, the paint on your bumpers will continue to worsen and the latch will eventually fail.

To fix this problem, open your trunk and look in the corners underneath your trunk lid (in the area that, when closed, rests over the tail light assembly). On each side, there is what appears to be a large rubber plug. These can be adjusted either up or down by turning them. I would begin by turning each of these stops 1/2 turn counterclockwise so you'll get more positive support out of them when the trunk is closed. 

A properly supported trunk lid should not rub the top of your bumper, should latch securely -- and should have a nice pop and raise slightly when you push the trunk release button on your fob or in the glovebox. And you shouldn't have to slam your trunk shut.

More than a 1/2 turn may be necessary.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

I know I read somewhere that the striker bolts were loose on some cars. 
Check to see if either the striker or the latch wiggles (? jiggles ?).


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

lambertgoat said:


> HAHA, that must be the smallest woman in the world!! from now on when i go to buy a car it at least has to fit 4 bodies in the trunk, and no mafia release.


I know this is going to sound stupid but here it is anyway, me and my friends were drinking and brainstorming (seems to be the start of every stupid story out there :lol: ) and we managed to stick a 6'2 185lbs man in the back of the Goat with the trunk lid closed!!! Now, I won $10.00 off the deal, now lets see who can top that :willy: !


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, you can always use these tricks, commonly used by F-Body and Mustang owners:


----------



## greg'sgoat (Mar 19, 2005)

:rofl: 
THATS GOOD


----------

